# Audi TT 2016 without Drive Select? Exhaust sound?



## Danielleal (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello sirs,

Im very interested in buying a slightly used 2016 Audi TT 2.0 TSFI S-tronic (non quattro). I went to see it today but the version they bring to my country is stripped from many options in order to reduce costs. One of these options is the drive select. I was watching many videos and I was exited about the dynamic mode to make the exhaust a little more sonorous.

Since the car hasn't the drive select installed, I have a few questions that I kindly ask you to help me solve:

- If the drive select is inexistent, what is the default setting on the car?
- I read that in the dynamic mode, a flap in the exhaust is slightly opened to increase the sound. Is this mechanical flap still present in the exhaust even without the drive select installed?
- If present, could it be manually opened a little to get a little of the original sound with dynamic mode and leave it permanently?

Thank you very much.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

-if there is no drive select, you won't have the sound actuator
-the flap is standard on petrol engines and you can block it open unplugging its connector
-its manually position is open/close...that are likely the original working


----------



## Danielleal (Nov 2, 2016)

ManuTT, thank you very much for the prompt reply. Very helpful.

Would you happen to know the exact location of the flap? Would it be easy to reach and block open?

You mention a conector. Is this electronic or just mechanical?

Im looking for a visual aid or picture in google but haven't been able to find one.

Many thanks again.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The connector is electric because the valve is electronically managed from the car and not like the mk2 from a de-pressure from the engine.
The valve is behind the left pipe (I have RHD) you need to pick up the car from the rear wheel and go under because it's a bit hidden!


----------



## Danielleal (Nov 2, 2016)

Excellent!

Thank you very much. I'll go to the car place tomorrow and see if I can check it out.

I understand disconnecting it will block the flap in open position. Do you think it wont generate any errors or indications on the car computer?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep! Error in the engine unit "flap valve open circuit"


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

How about the sound actor? Is it still installed in non drive select cars?
Don't forget that the louder engine noise in dynamic mode is (partially) fake!


----------



## Domz (Aug 22, 2016)

Id assume if the flap wasn't active then it would just stay open or be non-existent. Defeats the purpose of dual outlets?

Also if you want a cheap alternative to boost up the sound, remove one of the exhaust resonators.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The flap is also used to keep the tight pressure for the gas exhaust and of course for the sound so it should be present in all petrol engines.


----------



## Tuco (Oct 20, 2016)

If it's a petrol engine it shouldn't be a problem to get the sound that you want since you can always replace your original exhaust sistem


----------



## Danielleal (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello all,

Nice comments. Very informative.

I went to the car place and confirmed that the version they bring to my country does have the flap on the left exhaust even without drive select installed. The car was off and the flap was open.

Its interesting what ManuTT commented about the flap's purpose of controlling pressure.

I really don't plan on modifying the car but I loved that popping sound on the exhaust when the car shifts. I saw it on youtube and they mentioned it was like that when in dynamic mode.

I wonder how the internal computer logic works to control the flap's movement without the drive select installed. Would there be occasions when the exhaust makes the popping sound without being able to set the drive select to dynamic? Maybe in sport mode?


----------



## Féfi (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. Looking to buy an Audi TT without the drive select because this option has the most attractive price.

The exhaust system does not bother me much because I plan to put another aftermarket system, borla, remus, etc.

I have more questions about one thing, is it possible to perform retrofit of drive select by coding??
Whith the Shift lever is on S position, the car will have de same driving caracteristics that in the dynamic mode?

And about the launch control? In non drive select TT it is enable?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Féfi said:


> I'm in the same situation. Looking to buy an Audi TT without the drive select because this option has the most attractive price.
> 
> The exhaust system does not bother me much because I plan to put another aftermarket system, borla, remus, etc.
> 
> ...


S position is the same and launch control too.
Drive select was a possible retrofit before, no one has tried now..you need its button the a lot of coding but now our MMI it's hard to crack


----------



## Féfi (Mar 22, 2015)

So in non Drive Select TT if you put in S position all the parameters (differential, suspension, transmission, etc.) are the same as the Dynamic Mode of drive select?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The S position on the gear stick changes only the engine response using high revs like in dynamic mode


----------

